# Prisoner Of War Camp 116



## undercover (Jun 25, 2014)

POW Camp 116 - Mill Lane

Prisoner of War Camp 116 was set up in 1941 to house Italian prisoners of war, and from 1943-1944 it mainly held German and Austrian prisoners.

The prisoners were allowed out of the camp to work on nearby farms, which were plotted around the camp, this gave the prisoners a chance to communicate with some normality.

We had come across this site from a random walk one evening with a couple of friends after work, Luckily enough we all had some type of camera with us, so we could take some shots of this really interesting looking place, to be truthful when we had come across it none of us had any idea of what it was, we had knew it was some kind of farm from back in the day, but when I got home I researched it and found out it was a POW Camp 

Hope you enjoy the shots


IMG_0490 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0487 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0485 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0482 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0480 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0475 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0474 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0473 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0472 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0471 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0470 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0465 by Undercover12345, on Flickr

Someone was living in the woods that surround the camp

IMG_0462 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0456 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0454 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0453 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0451 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0448 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0446 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0445 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0444 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0442 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0439 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0438 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0436 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0433 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0432 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0430 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0429 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0428 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0427 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0424 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0422 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0420 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0411 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


----------



## wrx0211 (Jun 25, 2014)

Very ineresting with lots of cool stuff still there after all that time.great find


----------



## undercover (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you was great, got an update post to put up soon because been hearing all day that it has been cleared a bit so will put another one up showing you guys what it's like now


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice one mate. I have been wanting to have a look around here myself.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 26, 2014)

Some great bits of agricultural gear and unusual use for PSP! great post thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jun 26, 2014)

Looks really interesting because of all the machinery left behind. Loving that little old Combine Harvester! That would go well on my shabby smallholding that would


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Jun 26, 2014)

Was down here the other day and demo is well under way!
One of my favourite explores for years so will be sadly missed.
Anyone wants to see it get down there now before they get rid of the last bits of history left


----------



## undercover (Jun 26, 2014)

4201Chieftain i revisited this place about month ago and all the bushes and that had been flattened whats left there now


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Jun 26, 2014)

Undercover, there are a few buildings left, a lot is gone though, probably more gone by now! A nice little piece of our local history lost


----------



## undercover (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeah i know told the others earlier, we was all in such shock might go back there this weekend to have one last look before it all is just photo history


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Jun 27, 2014)

If you do go down there let me know what's left! It is completely shocking to see the place being knocked down, probably to make way for some of the architectural wonders known as the new build!


----------



## undercover (Jun 27, 2014)

Yeah definitely ill take shots of whats left and post them up as an update


----------



## Jaykay998 (Jun 29, 2014)

I was there not long ago undercover  recon we'll end up bumping into each other soon enough lol


----------



## undercover (Jun 30, 2014)

haha be great JayKay, unfortunately guys i didnt get a chance to get down to the site this weekend something came up, ill try and get down there soon


----------



## Jaykay998 (Jul 1, 2014)

undercover, give me a shout on facebook, possibly meet up and go down camp 116 together?


----------



## krela (Jul 1, 2014)

Could you keep the meet up stuff to PMs please.


----------



## Jaykay998 (Jul 1, 2014)

Sorry, didn't realise I had pm abilities yet, thanks


----------



## undercover (Jul 8, 2014)

Sorry JayKay only just see this yeah i will do mate this weekend im quite busy


----------



## caiman (Jul 9, 2014)

I know this place well. That is a spectacularly poorly photographed visit that missed most of what is genuine POW camp. And what is the point of posting hopelessly blurred pics? But hey, this is the internet so it is all wonderful. 

Rather more seriously, is this place being cleared?


----------



## FFerret (Jul 20, 2014)

Sorry to see that this site is being demolished, had the privilage of visting a few years back before it was tidied up, and again after the tidy up.


----------

